# Leaky window (sill)



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If you open the window do you see water sitting between the window and the screen on the bottom?

Can you take photos of the exterior of the window and siding?


----------



## kwtsat (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the reply, there is no water pooling between the window and screen. All drainage holes are open and clear.

I will try to get some photos of the exterior


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

It sounds like the water may be getting in behind the siding/window from above then traveling down to this point. The exterior photos may reveal more.


----------



## kwtsat (Oct 7, 2007)

Redline, I think you are right, we went on the roof and poored water on top of the flashing and sure enough the water began to enter from both the top corner, running down to the bottom corner of the sill

There also appears to be some "gaps" where caulking should be, so we are going to purchase the appropriate caulk and see what we can do


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is the water getting in from the roof area or from around the window ?

Is there a gutter above this window?


----------

